# بعض مشاريع طلبة كلية الهندسة القسم المعماري بالبصرة



## علي بن سجاد (17 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="7 50"][frame="3 80"]اقدم لكم كبداية متواضعة بعض مشاريع طلبة الهندسة المعمارية بالبصرة الدورة الاولى خلال الاربع سنوات الماضية وبسم الله نبتدئ :

هذه بعض الصور لمشروع مركز اداري 


























































علما ان جميع هذه المشاريع قد صممت ببرنامج الرسم الثلاثي او ما يسمى (3dmax) 
هذا وتقبلوا مني اجمل الحب[/frame][/frame]


----------



## soumiiiii (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي بن سجاد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراااااا حبيبي*

شكراً ..

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على المرور و ننتظر ردودكم الحلوة


----------



## طارق قاسم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

تصاميم رائعه 
بارك الله بابناء العراق


----------



## سما العبدلي (18 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله بمبدعي العراق


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (18 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه واظهاااار رائع وبالتوفيق......


----------



## علي بن سجاد (19 سبتمبر 2006)

[frame="6 50"]

يا مرحبا .. نورت المنتدى بوجودك .. حياك الله 

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء على المرور وانشاء الله اوعدكم اقدم لكم كل ما هو جديد من صور ومشاريع قام بها طلبة قسم الهندسة المعمارية بالبصرة [/frame]


----------



## ابن حجر (20 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aboelsoud (16 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## N.ALTAMIMY (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله بكل الجهود الطيبة اتمنى ان اجد المزيد من التفاصيل حول تطوير محافظة البصرة التي تستحق كل الخير


----------



## mostafa350 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

